# 67 GTO rear seat tag decode



## aarbear426761 (Jun 29, 2012)

I have a 67 gto that the cowl tag is missing. I have PHS papers on the car but i'm trying to get as much info about the car as I can. I found the rear seat tag still attached and was wondering if anyone knows how to decode the tag. It reads as follows: -213-1733
4207
25 B

The car is a HO motor car and has a ram air hood with rub marks as if it was a real ram air car but phs says no. thanks for any help!


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Don't have the books handy for the number decoding, but HO '67's did not have the Ram Air scoop. All the real Ram Air cars (and there were very few...I think 168?)) came with a 4.33 rear gear.


----------



## aarbear426761 (Jun 29, 2012)

I dont have the motor for the car either, but there is a ram air hood on it and it has rub marks from where it would have sealed against the hood. I still have to check the rear to see whats going on in there. thank you


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

buy replacement cowl tag and use PHS paperwork for proper tag info.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

pontiac said:


> buy replacement cowl tag and use PHS paperwork for proper tag info.


I've always wondered the legality of replacement tags. Is it legal in all 50 states as long as the info comes from PHS and nothing is changed to deceive? Or, does it depend on the state?


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> I've always wondered the legality of replacement tags. Is it legal in all 50 states as long as the info comes from PHS and nothing is changed to deceive? Or, does it depend on the state?


Since you're talking Cowl Tag and not VIN tag, it's more than likely "legal". Not necessarily ethical, but legal. I'd even go further and say that you could put any option you want on the Cowl Tag, "legally". Again, not ethical, but...


----------

